# Bell has gotten the CRTC to let them introduce usage based billing



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 30, 2011)

This means two things for Canadian internet lovers. One, Bell can and most likely will charge their customers by the GB. Two, all of the smaller ISPs that use Bells DSL lines are forced to comply with the changes because they're "stealing bells business". Teksavvy, a great ISP who I am with had a great 5mbps plan with 200gb bandwidth for about $40 a month. Come March my bandwidth will be limited to 25gb. I can get an additional 40Gb extra at $4.75/month. Rogers has not shown any plans to follow this that I know of but they probably will.

So if you're Canadian and don't like this at all, please goto http://openmedia.ca/meter and sign the petition. Hell even if youre just Canadian sign the petition. also post it on facebook or twitter to try and spread the word. When I signed it earlier today was at about 80k people, its now at 107k.


----------



## deathmore (Jan 30, 2011)

any idea if shaw media is going to follow this as well or vianet? with shaw i have 60gb bandwidth but they don't monitor it now and i have on occasion seen my usage go to nearly a 1000gb this would suck if they did this.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 30, 2011)

Shaw's still around? nice. I remember having cable from them like 15 years ago. Anyway I couldnt tell you for sure. The thing is with Bell is they own these lines. If shaw and vianet have their own they can do what they want. I havent heard anything about anyone but Bell yet.


----------



## deathmore (Jan 30, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Shaw's still around? nice. I remember having cable from them like 15 years ago. Anyway I couldnt tell you for sure. The thing is with Bell is they own these lines. If shaw and vianet have their own they can do what they want. I havent heard anything about anyone but Bell yet.



yah shaw is still kickin there actually pretty good for the speeds and amount of bandwidth considering im up in northern Ontario signed anyways, bad enough we have time of use electricity and now time use internet type style nazism with our internet.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 1, 2011)

Great news so far! The Liberals and NDP are against the UBB billing, and the meter is near 250,000 signed. thats impressive.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Hell even if youre just Canadian sign the petition



So you are petitioning the changes for internet usage?  Ironic you have to use the internet to do this!  Good luck!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 1, 2011)

Im on Cogeco here in Ontario, I hope they dont fudge their packages around too much.....


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 1, 2011)

THIS is why I hate Bell. Bell is the worst communications company. Their  ISP service sucks, their cell phone contrats are a complete joke, and their Satalite service also blows donkeys. All this grouped together with their pathetic so called "customer service" means they'll never receive another dime of my money. 

Signed the petitition- fuck Bell Canada.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 1, 2011)

> with shaw i have 60gb bandwidth but they don't monitor it now and i have on occasion seen my usage go to nearly a 1000gb





> bad enough we have time of use electricity and now time use internet type style nazism with our internet.



Am I missing something here? You use almost 20x your alottment without paying extra and then compain that you have to pay for electricity too?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 1, 2011)

To add: I have no problem with being charged for going over the alloted limit specified in contract.


----------



## deathmore (Feb 1, 2011)

i just checked and shaw is adding the fee's aswell it will cost from 1$ to 3$ for every GB over your cap


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 1, 2011)

deathmore said:


> i just checked and shaw is adding the fee's aswell it will cost from 1$ to 3$ for every GB over your cap



Ok thats always been there. what usage based billing is like cellphones. so you pay for 500mb for the month.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 1, 2011)

im in canada and i'm with cogeco i use to have unlimited banwith and arround 10mbps late year for the same price im getting 14mbps and 60 gigs a month. i have to change it im now paying arround 35$ more a month for overage @ 1.5$ a gig withc i think is a ripp off. iv been looking at nexicom for arround the same bace price unlimited banwith and 12mbps. does anyone know of any plays arround that for about 45$ a month?


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 1, 2011)

I live in Quebec and we only have Bell or Videotron to choose from. With Videotron, I get 30Mbps d/l, 120 Gigs capacity/month for 66.95


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah with luck the cable companies wont follow suit, but if they do were screwed. unless parliament prevents it


----------



## n-ster (Feb 1, 2011)

Everyone hates on bell for throttling torrents and introducing pay per GB, but atm, Videotron is F*&$^ bad.. the 2.5Mbps line has a 3GB limit... yes three. the 7.5Mbps has a 30GB limit, and it costs ~45$/month, every GB you go over is 8$. the 15Mbps line has a 60GB limit and is 55$/month[u

Then there is the 30Mbps line at 67$... Do not forget this is not included our 14% tax or the other fees.

With Bell you get a 16Mbps line at 45$ with a 90GB limit but you can add 40GB/month for 5$ up to 3x (ie: 15$ month extra for a total of 210gb). If you have another service with them you can easily get 5$ off or a free 40GB extra usage plan


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 1, 2011)

rogers has about the same i think there n-ster. Though the overage isnt as high.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 1, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Everyone hates on bell for throttling torrents and introducing pay per GB, but atm, Videotron is F*&$^ bad.. the 2.5Mbps line has a 3GB limit... yes three. the 7.5Mbps has a 30GB limit, and it costs ~45$/month, every GB you go over is 8$. the 15Mbps lin has a 60GB limit and is 55$/month



There has been a few changes to the lineup but what you said is mostly true


----------



## Kreij (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a 512kb line for $50 a month with a 7GB monthly cap.
You people have no idea how good you have it.

Not being a jerk, just saying.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Kreij.

Ever consider a move to Alberta?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 1, 2011)

Roger's limits are higher I believe. doesn't matter in Montreal we only have 2 choices. Bell or Videotron (or small companies using Bell's lines, but apart from teksavvy, most are crap. even teksavvy is expensive...

yea videtron just upped by a bit it seems. still stupidly bad. In europe and asia etc etc they get 100Mbps line at the price we pay for a 10mbps line lol, with no caps on top of that.

@ Kreij, you live in the middle of nowhere, you are supposed to pay more xD Montreal's population is about half of QC's population and over 10% of Canada's population.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 1, 2011)

i hate what happend to cogeco but the overage is only 1.5$ a gig  but at the ned of the month im paying about 70$ a month looking to save money. i run 5 pcs 3 witch game so i was maxing out my overage every month.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 1, 2011)

You may think that us people out in the sticks should pay more, but when the zombie apocolypse hits guess where you're heading. 

I understand the frustration, but like any utility company, everyone is in business to make a profit and keep their shareholders happy.
If they all go belly up, you ain't gonna be any happier.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 1, 2011)

haha that's where you can see you do not know Bell... They have a shitload of money... Quebeckers are a very patriotic bunch and they like sticking with the same company no matter what as long as they are a huge company (ie: Bell). Bell has the monopoly for DSL in Montreal, they have a huge majority of resedential and business clients in QC. The way they throttle our internet is ILLEGAL in Canada, but they get away with it because they are Bell. If every were to use their internet conection at 50%, Bells servers would crash


----------



## Kreij (Feb 1, 2011)

We do not have Bell here, but we have the same concept. No choices.
It's crap satellite or dial-up for me. I would be happy to pay more for a better connection.
Oh well, no use complaining as it does no good. I think I'll go check for zombies.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 1, 2011)

n-ster said:


> haha that's where you can see you do not know Bell... They have a shitload of money... Quebeckers are a very patriotic bunch and they like sticking with the same company no matter what as long as they are a huge company (ie: Bell). Bell has the monopoly for DSL in Montreal, they have a huge majority of resedential and business clients in QC. The way they throttle our internet is ILLEGAL in Canada, but they get away with it because they are Bell. If every were to use their internet conection at 50%, Bells servers would crash



its not illegal, they got the CRTC to agree to it years back.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 2, 2011)

When they started it it was illegal.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 2, 2011)

Aw nice, now the PM is looking at it: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...rs-review-of-internet-billing/article1890567/


----------



## deathmore (Feb 2, 2011)

Well it made it to on the news tonight so maybe we will see more people inquiring about it and signing the petition.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 2, 2011)

deathmore said:


> Well it made it to on the news tonight so maybe we will see more people inquiring about it and signing the petition.



Ah nice. Just noticed youre in marathon. I stayed there one night when I was traveling from barrie to vancouver by car. Wawa motels were full


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG!! As if the sh#thole thats is Wawa gets mentioned on TPU.  Of all the crazy things :shadedshu


----------



## deathmore (Feb 2, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Ah nice. Just noticed youre in marathon. I stayed there one night when I was traveling from barrie to vancouver by car. Wawa motels were full



yah its nice little town, were the biggest between sault st marie and thunder bay


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 2, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> OMG!! As if the sh#thole thats is Wawa gets mentioned on TPU.  Of all the crazy things :shadedshu



If memory servers correctly it was a wedding holding up the motels


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 2, 2011)

I got stuck in Wawa hitch hiking to Vancouver back in my homeless days....not fun.

On Topic: what i dont get with Cogeco is how they offer a 16/1 package for almost $75, yet the have this new Ultimate 30 plan (30/1.5) for $59.95.  I obviously switched but i dont get why they still advertise the 16/1 package when only a fool would buy it.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2011)

welcome to australian internet.


except that our internet is actually getting better now, offering unlimited plans.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> welcome to australian internet.
> 
> 
> except that our internet is actually getting better now, offering unlimited plans.



Yea i was just thinking that, here in Australia we have had this charge for going over your monthly usage for god knows how long, depending on the provider it could be per MB or GB and up to $3.

But we arnt stupid and would avoid these plans like the plague, now its getting rare to see but instead of getting charged we just get slowed down to close to Dial-up speeds. No extra charges.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2011)

heh, i remember when they used to charge far more than that, more along the lines of $ per MB


these days most ISP's slow you down to a near unusable 64Kb (faster on high speed connections like ADSL2+)


----------



## Melvis (Feb 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> heh, i remember when they used to charge far more than that, more along the lines of $ per MB
> 
> 
> these days most ISP's slow you down to a near unusable 64Kb (faster on high speed connections like ADSL2+)



Not i, i am on ADSL2+ and i get slowed to 64Kb (Gay telstra) 

But at least we finally have ADSL2+ here thats under $90 a month yay and over 25GB a month, first time EVER.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Not i, i am on ADSL2+ and i get slowed to 64Kb (Gay telstra)
> 
> But at least we finally have ADSL2+ here thats under $90 a month yay and over 25GB a month, first time EVER.



wow you're getting ripped off.

telstra have 200GB ADSL2+ for $70 a month now, shaped to 128K/1Mb (whatever your upload is)



i pay $90 a month for phone and net and get (true) unlimited adsl2+, with no shaping at all. and thats off a telstra exchange, would be $20 a month cheaper on an optus one.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> wow you're getting ripped off.
> 
> telstra have 200GB ADSL2+ for $70 a month now, shaped to 128K/1Mb (whatever your upload is)
> 
> ...



We WAS getting ripped off that is correct, IF you wanted ADSL2+ here the cheapest was $90 a month for 25GB, same as Internode at the time. Now iam on (since May last yr) ADSL2+ $60 a month, for 50GB, $20 land line fee. Internode has $60 for 60GB or $90 for 200GB (last time i checked) 

i just checked Telstra's plans and im on the one just below yours but im paying $10 more a month, might have to give them a ring about that. hmmm


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2011)

Melvis said:


> We WAS getting ripped off that is correct, IF you wanted ADSL2+ here the cheapest was $90 a month for 25GB, same as Internode at the time. Now iam on (since May last yr) ADSL2+ $60 a month, for 50GB, $20 land line fee. Internode has $60 for 60GB or $90 for 200GB (last time i checked)
> 
> i just checked Telstra's plans and im on the one just below yours but im paying $10 more a month, might have to give them a ring about that. hmmm



i'm with dodo, not telstra.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i'm with dodo, not telstra.



O my bad, well there the same then. I just checked mine and its right, cost $10 because i dont have my mobile through them as well.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 2, 2011)

Glad to hear its getting a bit better down under. I also know other areas have it worse, with no broadband or rediculously priced broadband. But I dont want it to get worse than it is in ontario. There are areas better than ontario now, dont complain about it really.


----------



## Goodman (Feb 2, 2011)

I am with Bell/Sympatico got 7MB/s connection & 60GB cap a month for $39.95/month (1 year contract)

I hope that doesn't change any time soon unless they want to give me more speed or bandwidth for the same price...


----------



## Frick (Feb 2, 2011)

I have 100/20something included in my rent. Often I'm above that. Sometimes I love living in sweden. 

But I read about it on arstechnica. Sucks. I have a feeling most nations will do the same in the future tho.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 2, 2011)

WTF 100/20 INCLUDED IN RENT WTF WTF WTF

let's all move to sweden and make TPU-ville and be super computer nerds and dominate the world with our internet speeds 

seriously that is awesome though


----------



## deathmore (Feb 3, 2011)

so tony clement said if the crtc dident rethink or change the ruling that cabinet would reverse it.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 4, 2011)

deathmore said:


> so tony clement said if the crtc dident rethink or change the ruling that cabinet would reverse it.



Indeed he did. I hope it goes well for us, at the very least stop the monopolisation over the sub ISPs of Bell. But it would be nice if they could ban UBB all together.


----------



## sy5tem (Feb 5, 2011)

god this was a close one...


Bell again bell bell bell bell... omg i hate bell! got rid of them all together and they are trying to hunt us back !

but we got our ass saved last minute 

hehe anyways i am with videotron 60Mbits/3Mbits caped at 160GB + 30GB (extra 12.95) for 190GB per month at 90$  i need my monthly 200GB LOL (i don't want cabled tv) double suck it bell!


----------



## n-ster (Feb 5, 2011)

90$ a month O.O


I paid 10$ for 4 months of Fibe 16 with 90GB cap, I always put 5$/month for 40GB extra, and occasional an extra 5$ for 80GB more (170 total). Of course this was a special but still lol. I'm happy with my bell

Videotron's middle usage is so stupid and expensive though

Also, If I go over with Bell, it's 2.50$ per GB (instead of Videotron's 8$) and a max of 30$ (instead of Videotron's unlimited unless you take the 8Mbps line, where its 60$ max)


Isn't 60/3 Videotron 83$ + 13$ of 30GB = 96$ + 14% tax = ~110$/month?


----------



## sy5tem (Feb 6, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Isn't 60/3 Videotron 83$ + 13$ of 30GB = 96$ + 14% tax = ~110$/month?



yeah , i just forget to add my rebate for using more then 1 services


----------

